# Bladderwort



## Colinlp (18 Jan 2016)

I had a bladderwort infestation in my tank and no matter how hard I tried it always came back within the week just as bad. I fancied a scape change so I broke the tank down and scrubbed the tank and equipment to death with bleach vinegar and a soak in Seachem safe.

I've used ADA substrate again as it worked well last time for me, especially for the fish less cycle. The fish are in another tanks at present with the old filter running in it along with sponge out of a spare filter in it to swap over so I can start cycling the rescape. 

My question is can I use the old filter as is or should I clean and sterilise that too and start the cycle from scratch?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Jan 2016)

Hi Colinlp, Sorry to hear about the infestation of bladderwort ( Any photos of the Bladderwort ) I would clean the filter and start the cycle from scratch.


----------



## Colinlp (20 Jan 2016)

No sorry, photography isn't my thing and I don't have a camera good enough to capture it other than it looking like blanket weed. Thin strands with what looks like tiny leaves every 20mm

I did some looking online and a total sterilisation looked like the only hope but that was old info, I was hoping maybe someone here had some experience similar (not that I was wishing someone else had troubles though). Yes I think that is probably for the best, it only seems to take the tiniest bit to start it off again, the only sure way is a good scrub. I went to the Green Machine the other day to buy some more substrate and they had some in a display tank, Mark was saying that he knew no method of getting rid of it other than to keep fishing the stuff out . 

Shame, the tank had been doing really well other than some green algae on the rocks but that was mainly because my missus wanted a betta and the bugger ate my shrimp! He won't be going back in, just bought him a tank of his own. 

Thank you for confirming what I thought, I knew it was a long shot but it was worth an ask


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jan 2016)

Hi all, 





Colinlp said:


> No sorry, photography isn't my thing and I don't have a camera good enough to capture it other than it looking like blanket weed. Thin strands with what looks like tiny leaves every 20mm


_<"Utricularia gibba">. _it will grow from <"stem fragments">, but if you get rid of all of them you should have removed it.  

I started with a tiny fragment (possibly came with some moss) and I now have a huge amount (some flowering), mainly meshed with _Riccia_ in a sub-surface mat.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Colinlp (20 Jan 2016)

That's the stuff, PITA at best, unless I kept on it daily the tank always looked a mess, wrapped all over the stem plants and matted with the Eleocharis. You only need the tiniest piece left for it to start growing again and with the best will in the world you can't get it all.
I've gone for the clean start this time and am using Tropica 12 Grow plants only this time to hopefully keep free of any nasties, thankfully I didn't have to compromise on species as they were all in the range. All adds to the fun!


----------



## rebel (26 Apr 2016)

So any fish like Mollie's eat it? How about glut?


----------

